# MP3 Speaker



## Phyrebrat (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello,

Before I do a painful comparison trawl online, I wanted to throw this question out to the collective wisdom of the chrons and see if you have any advice.

Over the past years I have migrated my music collection from CDs to my iPod (and iphone and iPad but they only have selected playlists on). 

In my lounge I took the amp from my old recording studio and plug my ipod in that, but the portable CD player that lives outside the bathroom/kitchen for when I have a shower/cooking gave up the ghost recently. It had an infuriating habit of skipping, stuttering and now has a size 9 Ghanaian foot dent in the speaker....

I have about 14,000 tracks and I don't want to buy another boom box - even if it does have an aux/port for iPods, and the amp is huge (although the speakers are phenomenal I _really_ am trying to de-clutter).

I would like to get a speaker that is high enough quality to replace these. I would spend up to £100. 

Ideally it will:-


 Have bluetooth
 An aux for either 1/4" or 1/8" jack
 Preferably chargeable and have mains capacity
 Give off a decent volume (I won't be using it for work, just for home)
 
I'm not bothered about radio, CD etc and as my iPod has EQ on it, that is not important either.

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Many thanks

pH


----------



## Verse (Dec 2, 2013)

I've got the Jabra Solemate.

It fore-fills your requirements and the base is also teh bomb!

Not sure about Bluetooth compatibility with iPhone though. Apple are notoriously tricky ********* when it comes to the Bluetooth stuff apart from hands free, I think you have to get a product with apples approved encryption and security chip in it. So you may want to check the specs. It worked absolutely fine with my Android though.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 8, 2013)

Verse said:


> I've got the Jabra Solemate.
> 
> It fore-fills your requirements and the base is also teh bomb!
> 
> Not sure about Bluetooth compatibility with iPhone though. Apple are notoriously tricky ********* when it comes to the Bluetooth stuff apart from hands free, I think you have to get a product with apples approved encryption and security chip in it. So you may want to check the specs. It worked absolutely fine with my Android though.



*Verse*,

Thank you so much for your recommendation, and apologies for the delay in my response.

I'll definitely check it out: funny you mention problems with Bluetooth and iPhone as I use it in a lot of the schools I teach in who have those portable speakers with bluetooth - in fact it's why I decided to go this route!  I link my iPad, too, without problems

However, I have yet - in the 3 years of having iPhones - to be successful in pairing my iPhone or iPad with another phone. Ever. 

pH


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 8, 2013)

This feels as if it ought to fall into my specialisation , doesn't it? After all, here I am, surrounded by computer audio guys, console designers, home cinema specialists, traditional audio professionals… And not one competent in home apparatuses. I'd probably build one myself, but that would be for fun; it's not economically viable.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Dec 8, 2013)

chrispenycate said:


> This feels as if it ought to fall into my specialisation , doesn't it? After all, here I am, surrounded by computer audio guys, console designers, home cinema specialists, traditional audio professionals… And not one competent in home apparatuses. I'd probably build one myself, but that would be for fun; it's not economically viable.



It does, rather, doesn't it? I did think of you when I posted this but figured that commercial home hi-fi equipment was beneath you . 

I'm loath to get rid of my *Joemeek* _VC1q_ preamp which is patched in between iPod and amp via a nice warm *Alessis* _Studio 32_, and makes Marvin Gaye's _I Want You_ album sound even more dirty. If I have a party and want the music to be heard whilst not putting my dreadful neighbours in an even more discomfited place, I have the main outs going through a *TC Electronics* _Finalizer_ before hitting the monitors .

I'd thought of selling my studio components but most are analogue and pretty cheap these days of digital alchemy.

pH


----------



## J Riff (Dec 8, 2013)

I use a 'Karaoke Machine' from the seventies with an adaptor for the PC minipin. Two cassette players, no fake bass, and blendable inputs for guitar or mic, as well as a nice bit of echo. Ten bucks.


----------

